# Bunk bed quick fix!



## craftedbyethan (Jul 16, 2012)

or more on this and other posts, visit: Pallet Craft!

*Hey all!*

Today I have something cool to share! So we just got a bunk bed (see my blog for type) second hand for my daughter to have in her room.As we were building it we were saying to ourselves that we wanted to put her stuffed animals on the bottom, but we did not have a second mattress yet and the bottom only had a metal wire support. It was safe to say we wanted to put something on it that would be better than bare metal! My wife thought, why not build a surface with pallet wood? Now I know this would have worked, but I remembered that I had picked up some plywood from the side of the road about 2 weeks back. So I went back and measured the support wire frame of the bed, 38×75”. I was amazed to find out that I had just enough plywood to make a perfect fit!... I know right!

So I cut the 2 pieces I had to size and look at the outcome! For more blogs by me, go to: Pallet Craft!


----------

